# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Sunny [Salam 2, Trelleborg]

## pantelis2009

To Σουηδικό τραινάδικο _SUNNY ex-TRELLEBORG που βρίσκεται στη ράδα του Πειραιά και το φωτογράφησα φεύγοντας με το Μελίνα ΙΙ για Ρίο, αφού μου ......το ζήτησε ο φίλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ. Περιμένουμε ότι άλλα στοιχεία έχεις και γιατί είναι εδώ το πλοίο.

_SUNNY-01-21-04-2015.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το καράβι αναχώρησε αρχές Απρίλη από Σουηδία έχοντας πουληθεί σε εταιρία με έδρα τη νησιά Μάρσαλ, έφαγε μια πρωτη μετονομασία σε SALAM 2 και αμέσως μετά σε SUNNY υπό σημαία Παλάου. Οι σημαίες και οι μετονομασίες δείχνουν ταξίδι προς διαλυτήριο. Να δούμε αν καθοδόν το βρει ενδιαφέρον κάποιος...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ευχαριστώ τον Παντελή γιά την φωτό κ πραγματικά ήταν ...ουρανοκατέβατη ευκαιρία που θα περνούσε από σχετικώς κοντά.To έβλεπα από το σπίτι μου αλλά η απόσταση είναι τεράστια. Έλεγα ότι το πήρε κανένας δικός μας πχ Αρκουμάνης αλλά κατά πληροφορίες πάει Εμιράτα γιά να δουλέψει τώρα που ανοίγει το Ιράν.Καλό θα ήταν να έμενε στα νερά μας αλλά δεν είναι δυνατόν να μαζευτούν όλα εδώ.
Προς το παρόν παραμένει στο αγκυροβόλιο σε θέση γιά τα διερχόμενα.Αν ήταν μόνο γιά στόρια, μπώνκερ,πλήρωμα  λογικά θα είχε φύγει.Εκτός κ αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα μπορεί να  ψάχνονται να το σπρώξουν.Γιά να δούμε...

Θα λέγαμε ότι ήταν ο διάδοχος στους Σουηδικούς Σιδηροδρόμους του ΟΜΗΡΟΣ επίσης πρώην TRELLEBORG.

----------


## andria salamis

> To Σουηδικό τραινάδικο _SUNNY ex-TRELLEBORG που βρίσκεται στη ράδα του Πειραιά και το φωτογράφησα φεύγοντας με το Μελίνα ΙΙ για Ρίο, αφού μου ......το ζήτησε ο φίλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ. Περιμένουμε ότι άλλα στοιχεία έχεις και γιατί είναι εδώ το πλοίο.
> 
> _SUNNY-01-21-04-2015.jpg


 Μπραβο παντελή,οπως σου ειπα,το κυνήγησα,αλλα δεν ηξερα που να το ανεβάσω.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μπραβο παντελή,οπως σου ειπα,το κυνήγησα,αλλα δεν ηξερα που να το ανεβάσω.


Αν δεν άνοιγε θέμα,μιάς κ πρόκειται μάλλον γιά περαστικό πλοίο,θα μπορούσε να μπει στο Δελτίο Πειραιά όπου νομίζω περιλαμβάνεται κ η ράδα.
Αλλά αφού ανοιξε ας ευχηθούμε να μας μείνει το βαπόρι εδώ.
Εγώ όταν χτίστηκε μου άρεσε τόσο που ήταν από εκείνα που κρυφός μου πόθος να ερχόταν κάποτε στα νερά μας!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Συμπαθητικο σκαρι!_

----------


## pantelis2009

Από το πρωί κόβει βόλτες ....σαν τρελό. Γιατί άραγε????

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Από το πρωί κόβει βόλτες ....σαν τρελό. Γιατί άραγε????


Λόγω καιρού,ίσως είχε ξεσύρει,ίσως φοβούνται μην  κοπεί η καδένα...

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ.


Mέχρι το βράδυ έκοβε βόλτες από ανοικτά της Σουβάλας μέχρι ανοικτά της Πειραϊκής κ τελικά όταν έπεσε ο αέρας πήγε στη θέση του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και στις 13.10 μ.μ συνοδεία 2 P/K του Σπανόπουλου (το ένα ήταν το Χρήστος VI, το άλλο δεν ξέρω) πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα.
Φωτο από την Κυνόσουρα την ώρα που πλησίαζε. Ποιος ο λόγος που πήγε εκεί....σε μένα άγνωστος.

SUNNY-08-27-04-2015.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

τρομερό βαπόρι !!!
μπορεί να ήρθε για να μείνει ποιος ξέρει...  :Wink:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> τρομερό βαπόρι !!!
> μπορεί να ήρθε για να μείνει ποιος ξέρει...


 Το ότι πήγε στου Σπανόπουλου είναι κακό σημάδι.Θα το ήθελα πολύ να βγω ψεύτης.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως το αποθανάτισε ο φακός μου σήμερα το πρωί στις 09.00 μ.μ εκεί που έχει δέσει στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου.

SUNNY-18-28-04-2015.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πανταχου παρων ο φωτογραφικος φακος του φιλου pantelis2009!!! _

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το ότι πήγε στου Σπανόπουλου είναι κακό σημάδι. Θα το ήθελα πολύ να βγω ψεύτης.


Ο όμιλος Σπανόπουλου πράγματι ασχολείται με πλοία που πρόκειται να πάνε για σκραπ αλλά συνήθως (για να μην πω πάντα) "χτυπάει" ελληνικά παροπλισμένα πλοία που βγαίνουν σε πλειστηριασμό (Αγουδημόπλοια κλπ). Προσωπικά δεν θυμάμαι να έχει φέρει κάποιο ξένο μεγάλο επιβατηγό μόνο και μόνο για να το στείλει για σκραπ. Φυσικά δεν αποκλείεται να συμβεί για πρώτη φορά, αλλά ας θυμηθούμε ένα άλλο σχετικά πρόσφατο παράδειγμα, _με το ARDENIA (νυν STAR FIGHTER)_ που είχε έρθει πριν δύο περίπου χρόνια επίσης στου Σπανόπουλου, και μάλιστα ακριβώς στην ίδια θέση που είναι δεμένο σήμερα το _SUNNY_, και βρίσκεται ακόμα .....εν ζωή και πλήρη δράση.

----------


## andria salamis

Να το δούμε και απο μια άλλη οπτική γωνία.

DSC_9051.JPG

----------


## a.molos

> Το ότι πήγε στου Σπανόπουλου είναι κακό σημάδι.Θα το ήθελα πολύ να βγω ψεύτης.


Μάλον αυτό θα συμβεί, θα βγείς ψεύτης φίλε Βίκτωρα ! ΕUROPEAN Seaways  !

----------


## andria salamis

Δευτέρα του Πάσχα!!!ωρα 05και10 ε να βγάλουμε και μια φώτο,να πάμε με όρεξη για δουλειά.

2-5 SUNNY.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μάλον αυτό θα συμβεί, θα βγείς ψεύτης φίλε Βίκτωρα ! ΕUROPEAN Seaways  !


Aυτό το ξέρεις σίγουρα; Γιατί γιά αυτούς υπέθεσα στην αρχή,έπαιξε το σενάριο του Περσικού,η προσόρμιση στου Σπανόπουλου δεν νομίζω να άρεσε σε πολλούς 
αλλά να είναι κ περαιτέρω απασχόληση όπως λέει κ ο φίλος ΕV.

----------


## a.molos

> Aυτό το ξέρεις σίγουρα; Γιατί γιά αυτούς υπέθεσα στην αρχή,έπαιξε το σενάριο του Περσικού,η προσόρμιση στου Σπανόπουλου δεν νομίζω να άρεσε σε πολλούς 
> αλλά να είναι κ περαιτέρω απασχόληση όπως λέει κ ο φίλος ΕV.


H είδηση απο τo π. ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ .

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Sunny σήμερα το πρωί κατά τις 09.00 π.μ πήγε το εφοδιαστικό Ecospirit. Λες να ετοιμάζετε .....για φευγιό?????

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στις αρχές του μήνα σε φωτό τραβηγμένη από την γερμανική στο Πέραμα, 

IMG_0379.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 03/05/2016_

και σε μία χθεσινή από το αμφίπλωρο για την Σαλαμίνα, σε πλήρη ανάπτυξη μιας και είχαν απομακρυνθεί κάποια άλλα μικρότερα πλοία που ήταν πλάι του.

IMG_0053.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 21/05/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Για που ετοιμάζεται άραγε και άλλαξε σινιάλα στην τσιμινιέρα???? 
Όπως βλέπουμε στη φωτο το φίλου Γιώργου έχει κόκκινη τσιμινιέρα χωρίς να γράφει κάτι επάνω, ενώ στη σημερινή φωτο είναι μπλε και έχει ένα *"Κ",* ενώ οι σκαλωσιές είναι ακόμη εκεί. Ξέρει κανείς .....κάτι????

SUNNY-21-04-05-2016.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

> Για που ετοιμάζεται άραγε και άλλαξε σινιάλα στην τσιμινιέρα???? 
> Όπως βλέπουμε στη φωτο το φίλου Γιώργου έχει κόκκινη τσιμινιέρα χωρίς να γράφει κάτι επάνω, ενώ στη σημερινή φωτο είναι μπλε και έχει ένα *"Κ",* ενώ οι σκαλωσιές είναι ακόμη εκεί. Ξέρει κανείς .....κάτι????
> 
> SUNNY-21-04-05-2016.jpg


Μπορεί να ετοιμάζεται να φύγει για Περσία όπως είχε αναφερθεί πιο πίσω

----------


## Orpheas

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178352


Τι τεράστιο Κ είναι αυτο στο φουγάρο... Ποιος το πηρε τελικα?

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Sunny από τις 04/11/2016 το πρωί έχει κλειστό το AIS του. Γιατί άραγε???

----------


## SteliosK

> Το Sunny από τις 04/11/2016 το πρωί έχει κλειστό το AIS του. Γιατί άραγε???


Παντελή απο τη στιγμή που δεν δραστηριοποιείται κάπου το βαπόρι δεν είναι ανάγκη να έχει το AIS ανοιχτό.

----------


## leo85

Το πλοίο έφυγε από του Σπανόπουλου με προορισμό Σύρο, μαλών για δεξαμενισμό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Άγνωστο γιατί,κόβει βόλτες από την Άνδρο ως την Πάρο.Τώρα κοντά στη Γυάρο.

----------


## manoubras 33

Τρεις φωτογραφίες του *Sunny* στο Νεώριον Σύρου. Βαπορακλα!! Μου αρέσει αρκετά... 

DSCN7337.JPG DSCN7334.JPG DSCN7336.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τρεις φωτογραφίες του *Sunny* στο Νεώριον Σύρου. Βαπορακλα!! Μου αρέσει αρκετά... 
> 
> DSCN7337.JPG DSCN7334.JPG DSCN7336.JPG


Βλέπω το stern visor κλείστηκε κ έβαλαν καταπέλτη.

----------


## john 2004

Επιτέλους μετά από τρεις μέρες ταλαιπωρίας, ανέβηκε το sunny στη μεγάλη της Σύρου! :Single Eye:

----------


## manoubras 33

Στο βαπόρι που βρίσκεται ακόμη πάνω στη δεξαμενή γίνονται αρκετές εργασίες, πριν μέρες κατέβασε τα αξονικά, ενώ ύφαλα και έξαλλα έχουν βαρέσει αμμοβολή στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος του.

----------


## manoubras 33

Χθες Παρασκευή κατέβηκε από την δεξαμενή, τα σχόλια που ακούγονται στο λιμάνι κάνουν λόγο για ένα πολύ καλό βαπόρι! Ας το δούμε με τα νέα του χρώματα-σινιάλα

20170218_151843.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το όνομα της νέας του εταιρίας προφανώς έχει να κάνει με το κάστρο Kharaneh στην Ιορδανία (σχετ. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qasr_Al-Kharanah) κάτι που μαρτυρά το που πρόκειται να ταξιδέψει. Όπως γενικά είναι όλα τα Σκανδιναβικά σκαριά, σίγουρα πρόκειται για στιβαρή κατασκευή.

----------


## john 2004

Καλησπερα και απο μενα! Μερικες φωτογραφιες απο την παραμονη του πλοιου στη Συρο.
WP_20170126_08_05_19_Pro.jpgWP_20170202_09_28_07_Pro.jpgWP_20170202_09_28_14_Pro.jpgWP_20170202_09_31_11_Pro.jpgWP_20170214_10_02_38_Pro.jpg


Πρυμη, τα δυο μποου, το μπροστα τυμονακι που μαλλον καταργηθηκε, και η εντυπωσιακη του πλωρη!

----------


## john 2004

Δυο φωτογραφιες απο το εσωτερικο του με εικόνες δυο παλιοτερων πλοιων της εταιριας
WP_20170125_22_57_42_Pro.jpgWP_20170125_22_57_58_Pro.jpg

Το skane μετ επειτα  moby king(big) κατι Ελληνικο μου θυμισε, αλλα δεν ειναι. Και το Rugen.

Και μια φωτο απο το τουνελ
WP_20170129_17_22_21_Pro.jpg 

και απο τον αποδεξαμενισμο του.

WP_20170215_15_51_29_Pro.jpg

Η νεα του εταιρια ειναι απο το Τουμπαι, και θα εκτελει δρομολογια για θρησκευτικους λογους. Αν ψαξω λιγο μπορει να βρω και εικονες απο το τεραστιο, πολυ τακτοποιημενο αλλα δυσκολοχρηστο μηχανοστασιο του, μιας και τα παντα ειναι χωρια σε ξεχωριστο δωματιακι το καθε ενα.

----------


## Ellinis

> Δυο φωτογραφιες απο το εσωτερικο του με εικόνες δυο παλιοτερων πλοιων της εταιριας
> WP_20170125_22_57_42_Pro.jpgWP_20170125_22_57_58_Pro.jpg
> 
> Το skane μετ επειτα  moby king(big) κατι Ελληνικο μου θυμισε, αλλα δεν ειναι. Και το Rugen.


To SKANE έμοιαζε κάπως με το ΟΜΗΡΟΣ της ΝΕΛ. Στο ταξίδι για το διαλυτήριο αν θυμάμαι καλά είχε περάσει για λίγο από την Ελευσίνα.

Βλέπουμε πως οι Σκανδιναβοί τιμούν την ακτοπλοϊκή τους ιστορία και βάζουν στα νεότερα πλοία, φωτογραφίες από τα παλαιότερα. Αυτή την ωραία πρακτική την είχα δει και σε πλοία της Viking Line.
Στη ναυτομάνα χώρα μας δεν θυμάμαι να έχω δει κάτι παρόμοιο σε ακτοπλοϊκό. Η αμορφωσιά και η έλλειψη παιδείας έχει καρφώσει στο μυαλό πολλών στερεότυπα για σκυλοπνίχτες και ποταμόπλοια...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλησπερα και απο μενα! Μερικες φωτογραφιες απο την παραμονη του πλοιου στη Συρο.
> WP_20170126_08_05_19_Pro.jpgWP_20170202_09_28_07_Pro.jpgWP_20170202_09_28_14_Pro.jpgWP_20170202_09_31_11_Pro.jpgWP_20170214_10_02_38_Pro.jpg
> 
> 
> Πρυμη, τα δυο μποου, το μπροστα τυμονακι που μαλλον καταργηθηκε, και η εντυπωσιακη του πλωρη!


Ευχαριστούμε γιά το φωτορεπορτάζ on board.H πλώρη είναι τυπική ενός τραινάδικου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To SKANE έμοιαζε κάπως με το ΟΜΗΡΟΣ της ΝΕΛ. Στο ταξίδι για το διαλυτήριο αν θυμάμαι καλά είχε περάσει για λίγο από την Ελευσίνα.


 Το SKANE ήταν εξέλιξη του ΟΜΗΡΟΣ κ το οποίο έχει αρκετά στοιχεία από το ΙΟΝΙΑΝ VICTORY/PALOMA επίσης των Σουηδικών Σιδηροδρόμων.
Να μη ξεχνάμε ακόμη ότι το SUNNY είναι ex-TRELLEBORG.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eίναι φανερό ότι εμπλέκονται Έλληνες κ μακάρι να το βλέπαμε να δουλεύει προς τα εδώ γιατί μετά  τον Περσικό,βαπόρια τέτοιας ηλικίας τα περιμένει το Alang.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελείωσε με την συντήρηση του στη Σύρο και όπως λέει το AIS του έρχεται για Πειραιά.

----------


## john 2004

Έφυγε λίγη ώρα πριν, με αρκετά απροοπτα! Αν καταφέρω να ανεβάσω βίντεο από το κινητό, θα δείτε την αναχώρηση, αλλα...και την προσκρουση στην προβλητα!

----------


## john 2004

[/ATTACH=CONFIG]181508[/ATTACH]]

----------


## john 2004

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHaZa...ature=youtu.be

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]181508[/ATTACH]]


Ωραία άποψη της πλώρης από ψηλά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHaZa...ature=youtu.be


Σκέτη κ@ύλα το βίντεο,μπορέσαμε να δούμε πολλή λεπτομέρεια από το βαπόρι.
Να σχολιάσω μερικά σημεία όπως πχ αυτή την πλώρη που σίγουρα θα κοπανάει στο σουέλ της Αραβικής Θάλασσας κ όχι μόνο,τις παλιομοδίτικες βάρκες που εδώ δεν θα το άφηναν με τίποτα σε διεθνείς πλόες αλλά που όμως η σημαία με το...ΜΑLAKAL HARBOUR το επιτρέπει,η  πρόσβαση με ράμπα από πρύμα στο πάνω γκαράζ που εκεί που πάει αποκλείεται να τη δουλέψει...

----------


## john 2004

Και δεν υπάρχει εσωτερική ραμπα να συνδέει τα δυο γκαράζ, οποτε κακως άφησαν το πάνω.  Στο κάτω έγινε επένδυση με ξύλο για να σηκωθεί, και οι ραγες παραμείναν στη θέση τους.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και δεν υπάρχει εσωτερική ραμπα να συνδέει τα δυο γκαράζ, οποτε κακως άφησαν το πάνω.  Στο κάτω έγινε επένδυση με ξύλο για να σηκωθεί, και οι ραγες παραμείναν στη θέση τους.


Πιό πολύ κόσμο θα κουβαλάει.Το πάνω το άφησαν γιά να υπάρχει,άλλωστε γιατί να έμπαιναν σε έξοδα.Έχω τα σχέδια του βαποριού κ γνωρίζω ότι δεν υπάρχει εσωτερική ράμπα,στα τραινάδικα δεν συνηθίζεται.Είσαι σίγουρος ότι εδώ έγινε επένδυση από ξύλο; Γιατί πολλά έτσι έρχονται από Βόρειο Ευρώπη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Δίπλα στο Sunny που βρίσκεται στη ράδα, αυτή την ώρα το εφοδιαστικό EcoSpirit.

----------


## seajets

Τα ανοίγματα στην πρύμνη υπήρχαν, ή κατασκευάστηκαν; Αν τα κατασκεύασαν, μου θυμίζουν αυτά των superflex(εξωτερικές πλαϊνές ράμπες για το άνω γκαράζ). Μήπως έχουν κάτι τέτοιο στο μυαλό τους για το μέλλον; Θα ήταν μια εύκολη και φτηνή μετασκευή για πρόσβαση στο άνω γκαραζ.

----------


## john 2004

έτσι ήταν οι ράμπες, θέλουν ειδική υπερυψωμένη προβλητα για να πατησουν. Για τον Βίκτωρα τα ξύλα μπήκαν τώρα. Ιροκο για την ακρίβεια. Μου έκανε εντύπωση όταν είδα βαμμένο το γκαράζ χωρίς να έχουν ξηλώσει τις ραγες. Τελικά το ντυσαν και διατηρεισαν τις ραγες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τα ανοίγματα στην πρύμνη υπήρχαν, ή κατασκευάστηκαν; Αν τα κατασκεύασαν, μου θυμίζουν αυτά των superflex(εξωτερικές πλαϊνές ράμπες για το άνω γκαράζ). Μήπως έχουν κάτι τέτοιο στο μυαλό τους για το μέλλον; Θα ήταν μια εύκολη και φτηνή μετασκευή για πρόσβαση στο άνω γκαραζ.


 Εκεί που πάει οι ντόκοι δεν έχουν ανάλογες υποδομές κ το βαπόρι δεδομένης της ηλικίας του δεν πρόκειται να γυρίσει  σε ευρωπαϊκές χώρες που έχουν.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αναχώρησε πριν λίγο με προορισμό όπως λέει στο AIS του το PORT SAID. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## john 2004

και τελικό προορισμό το Τουμπαι.

----------


## dionisos

Εφθασε στο PORT SAID και περιμενει να περασει το Καναλι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

trelleborg ff.jpgtrelleborg_1981_4.jpg TRELLEBORG
Πηγή  faktaomfartyg

Mιά ματιά στο σιδηροδρομικό παρελθόν του πλοίου.
Έκανε δρομολόγιο Τrelleborg (Σουηδία)-Sassnitz (Aνατ.Γερμανία) κ είχε 5 γραμμές με 680 σιδηροδρομικά γραμμικά μέτρα
Στη Νο1 με το σινιάλο των Σουηδικών Σιδηροδρόμων..
Αφιερωμένο στον φίλο,φίλο των σιδηροδρόμων Πανούλης.

----------


## Ellinis

Το πλοίο δραστηριοποιήται πλέον στο Ιράν κάνοντας δρομολόγια διάρκειας 12 ωρών μεταξύ των δυο πιο τουριστικών νησιών της χώρας, του Kish και του Qeshm. Το δρομολόγιο παρουσιάζεται ως κρουαζιέρα και στα άρθρα στο διαδύκτιο γίνεται λόγος για μελλοντικές προσεγγίσεις και στο Ντουμπαί. Το πλοίο αναφέρεται ως "το πρώτο ιρανικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο"!
Σχετικά εδω, εδω και εδώ

----------

